#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Ενίσχυση με μανδύα (gunite)

## SMBD

---

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Σε λιθοδομή είναι σχετικά εύκολο να κάνεις φωλιές. Διαμπερείς οπές είναι σχετικά δύσκολο τουλάχιστον σε αυτές που είδα εγώ γιατί ήταν καλά "πλεγμένες" και οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια διαμπερούς οπής είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα μια τρύπα σαν παράθυρο!!! Συνάδελφοι που ξέρω χρησιμοποιούν μόνο φωλιές. Βλήτρα με ΕΜΑCO για τον μανδύα δεν έχω δει ακόμα, γιατί θεωρούν πως η τριβή των υλικών σε συνδυασμό με την εκτράχυνση των αρμών και τος φωλιές είναι αρκετό.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

> Αναρωτιέσαι τώρα αν τελικά μπαίνουν τυφλές φωλιές ή διαμπερείς εε; Φαντάζομαι και βάσει αυτών που λέγαμε παλαιότερα. Θα ξαναψάξω και θα παραθέσω αυτά που γνωρίζω και έχω δει από δουλειές κάποιου καθηγητή μου, διπλωματικές κλπ.
> 
> εδιτ: Όσον αφορά στις διαμπερείς οπές που λένε και τα παιδιά, αν η κατάσταση της τοιχοποιίας είναι καλή, μπορεί να γίνει διάνοιξη κυκλικής οπής με καροτιέρα, είτε με αδιατάρακτη κοπή. Εξαρτάται όμως και από το πάχος της τοιχοποίας για να είναι εφικτή η διάνοιξη της διαμπερούς οπής.


Αν είναι καλή δε θα χρειάζεται μανδύα, χε,χε!!!!! Στις αργολιθοδομές που γίνονται ενισχύσεις εδώ στην ήπειρο αν βάλεις καροτιέρα πιθανόν να σχηματίσεις ένα μεγάλο παζλ από τις πέτρες του τοίχου!!!

@mkalliou
Θα σε "πειράζω" συνέχεια σ' αυτά τα θέματα για να ξεράσεις τις γνώσεις σου να μάθουμε τίποτα!!! Τι διάολο μεταπτυχιακό έκανες!

----------


## K_PAT

Πολύ δύσκολο να γίνουν διαμπερείς οπές στην πράξη, αν και προβλέπονται από τις οδηγίες του ΟΑΣΠ. Επίσης να ληφθεί υπόψιν ότι η συγκεκριμένη εργασία είναι φοιτητική.

----------


## georgecv

Συνήθως οι φωλιές γίνονται με το τρόπο που περιγράφεται στις διαπερείς τρύπες όμως ανοίγουμε τρύπα στην τοιχοποιία με 22αρι τρυπάνι και περνάμε μέσα 4 Φ10 τα οποία τα ανοίγουμε σαν βεντάλια . Τον οπλισμό Φ10/10 τον θεωρώ πυκνό για τις συνήθεις εφαρμογές gunite.Επίσεις στις φωογραφίες διακρίνω 2 σειρές οπλισμού πο δεν καταλαβαίνω την χρησιμοτητά τους δεδομένου ότι το gunite τοποθετήται για να  ενισχύσει την τοιχοποιία σε κάμψη και όχι σε θλίψη.

----------


## georgecv

Εάν δεις τις φώτο 5,6,7 στο link που έβαλες θα δεις ότι έχει διπλό πλέγμα # και μέσα και έξω.

----------


## d2m

Θα κάνει και ο φτωχός πλην τίμιος αρχιτέκτων την "αθώα" (και προσφιλή μου) ερώτηση. 

"Γιατί gunite συνάδελφοι σε λιθοδομή;"

----------


## DirectionLess

> Θα κάνει και ο φτωχός πλην τίμιος αρχιτέκτων την "αθώα" (και προσφιλή μου) ερώτηση. 
> 
> "Γιατί gunite συνάδελφοι σε λιθοδομή;"


Γιατί αν γίνει ο σεισμός που υπολογίζεις βάσει Αντισεισμικού, όχι το κτήριο, αλλά ούτε το ίχνος που υποδεικνύει ότι κάποτε υπήρχε ένα κτήριο στη συγκεκριμένη θέση, δεν θα μείνει (λόγω ανεπάρκους εφελκυστικής αντοχής).

Gunite γίνεται γιατί κατά τα λεγόμενα (μας) είναι ο μόνος τρόπος (και σχετικά ρεαλιστικός οικονομικά) για να παραληφθούν οι δυνάμεις και να μεταφερθούν στο έδαφος. Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και άλλες (πιο πειραματικές) λύσεις αλλά ποιος θα δαπανήσει χρήματα και χρόνο για να τις δοκιμάσει/εφαρμόσει ; Και η λύση των μεταλλικών στοιχείων που ακούγεται και χρησιμοποιείται, είναι σωστή αλλά από την άλλη αν θελήσει κανείς να στηρίξει πλήρως τον φορέα, δημιουργεί πρακτικά μια αυτοφερόμενη κατασκευή, επομένως αναιρεί την αρχική λειτουργία του φορέα (που όπως γνωρίζεις καταργεί μεγάλο μέρος των αρχών της Χάρτας της Βενετίας, 1964 - θυμάμαι και ημερομηνία ο pousthς -).

Y.Γ. Προφανώς και δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο αυτή η λύση, άλλωστε δεν θα έκανα το μεταπτυχιακό των Αποκαταστάσεων αν το πίστευα. Απλά εκφράζω την άποψη που καλύπτει θεωρώ μεγάλο μέρος των συναδέλφων πολ. μηχ.

----------


## d2m

> Η λύση σαφώς δεν είναι μόνο gunite.


Που ήθελα να καταλήξω... (γιατί αυτό το  θέμα κάποια στιγμή θα το διαβάσουν και μη υποψιασμένοι συνάδελφοι)
Είναι αλήθεια πως το gunite είναι οικονομικότερη λύση σε σχέση με ενέματα πχ και σας καλύπτει σε ότι αφορά κανονισμούς και ευθύνες (γιατί κακά τα ψέματα εσείς φέρετε την ευθύνη)
Αλλά σε ένα κτήριο όπως το συγκεκριμένο που φαινομενικά δεν έχει μεγάλες βλάβες και (επίσης φαινομενικά) η κατάσταση της λιθοδομής φαίνεται σχετικά καλή (καλή σκέτο για την ακρίβεια αλλά χάριν συζητήσεως) ένα βαθύ αρμολόγημα δεν θα αρκούσε;

----------


## DirectionLess

> τώρα θα συμφωνήσω με ένα προηγούμενο post, ότι αν ο τοίχος είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ένα *βαθύ* αρμολόγημα αρκεί.


Όταν λέτε σε καλή κατάσταση, δηλαδή αυτό πως προκύπτει ; Βλέποντας με το μάτι, αν οι αρμοί δεν έχουν αδειάσει (αποσαθρωμένο κονίαμα) ή τα λιθοσώματα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ή δεν έχουμε κάποια έντονη ρηγμάτωση ; Εγώ προσωπικα δεν θα προχωρούσα πότε σε τέτοια εκτίμηση.

Επίσης, αν τρέξεις το μοντέλο της ανάλυσης (με τη γνωστή είτε ισοδύναμη στατική μέθοδο ή δυν. φασματική), πιστεύεις ότι τα αποτελέσματα που θα προκύψουν στην αρχή - και με την ενδιάμεση επέμβαση με βαθύ αρμολόγημα - θα καλύψουν την ανεπάρκεια που προκύπτει μεταξύ τοιχοποιίας και σεισμού σχεδιασμού ; Πάλι δεν το πιστεύω.

Εκτός πια αν προχωρήσεις σε μη-γραμμικές αναλύσεις (που προϋποθέτουν ένα άλφα επίπεδο γνώσεων - δεν υπονοοώ ότι δεν το έχεις/έχουν άλλοι συνάδελφοι, αλλά το πράγμα ήδη ξεφεύγει αρκετά) αφού φυσικά έχεις κάνει τις εργαστηριακές δοκιμές (που προϋποθέτουν λήψη δοκιμίων, έλεγχο σε θλίψη, διαγώνιο εφελκυσμό κλπ κλπ - έχοντας δαπανήσει φυσικά ένα σεβαστό ποσό στις αντίστοιχες εταιρίες που εκτελούν τέτοιες εργασίες).

Το να λέμε "αν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ο τοίχος, ένα βαθύ αρμολόγημα αρκεί" είναι αρκετά εύκολο (είτε εδώ υπό μορφή συμβουλών ή απόψεων στο σάιτ, είτε σε διάφορες εργασίες σχολών-μεταπτυχιακών-). Το θέμα είναι όμως, όταν έρθει η ώρα να βάλεις την υπογραφή σου τι γίνεται και εν πάσει περιπτώσει αν την βάλεις, πόσο ήσυχος θα κοιμάσαι.

----------


## DirectionLess

> Από παλαιότερη εμπειρία μου σε έργα από φέρουσα, είχα διαπιστώσει ότι αν η υπάρχουσα κατάσταση δεν ικανοποιεί την ανάλυση, από το αρμολόγημα λίγα πράγματα περιμένεις για τη βελτίωση και με συζητήσιμο τον βαθμό αξιοπιστίας τους. 
> 
> Επίσης το τι είναι "βαθύ αρμολόγημα" σηκώνει συζήτηση γιατί δεν πρέπει να είναι τόσο βαθύ που μπορεί τελικά να οδηγήσει σε αποσυναρμολόγηση της τοιχοποιϊας. 
> 
> Μη γραμμικές αναλύσεις απαιτούν εργαστηριακά δεδομένα αλλά και πάλι, ακόμη και τότε, η μη γραμμική ανάλυση είναι υπό συζήτηση. Φυσικά σε όλα αυτά πάνω απ' όλα είναι το budget, δηλαδή ότι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις και ότι πληρώνεσαι, δίνεις. Οι όποιες αδυναμίες προγραμμάτων και θεωρητικής κατάρτισης καλύπτονται από το budget γιατί πάντα θα βρεθεί κάποιος που μπορεί να κάνει μια δουλειά.


Εκτός από την 1η και τη 2η παράγραφο, τα ίδια είπαμε με διαφορετική διατύπωση !

(Την 1η παράγραφο την δοκίμασα προ ημερών, η διαφοροποίηση σε θλίψη άντε να είναι της τάξης των 0.4MPa, σε διάτμηση μάλλον τα ίδια)

----------


## georgecv

Τις φωλιές και τις διαπερείς οπες τις κατασκευάζουμε σε κάναβο 1,00Χ1,00 περίπου ανάλογα με την κατασταση της τοιχοποίας.Ανά δύο τρεις - φωλιές βάζουμε μία διαπερή οπή.Ο συνολικός αριθμός των φωλιών και των οπών αθροιστικά που πρέπει να προκύπτει είναι (επιφάνεια τοιχου)Χ1,1

----------


## Athan

Εγώ θα πρότεινα και επικουρικά τις τσιμεντενέσεις. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις έχουν πολύ καλή εφαρμογή.

----------


## georgecv

Ναι διαπερείς με τρυπάνι, όμως κάνε μεγάλη οπή για να χωρέσει 4-5 Φ10 για να τα κάνεις βεντάλια στις δό παριές

----------


## DirectionLess

Κάτι τέτοιο ρε παιδί (με ανάγκασες πάλι και ανέβασα φωτογραφίες απ' το εργοτάξιο).

P.S. Αν θες, θα σου στείλω και φωτογραφία απ' το τρυπάνι (για να καταλάβεις περί τίνος πρόκειται). Αλλά από Δευτέρα.

-----------------------------------------




> Βαθύ αρμολόγημα συνίσταται σε:
> 
> Τοιχοποιίες από λιθοδομή μικρού πάχους (<300-400mm) καιπλινθοδομές που παρουσιάζουν ρηγματώσεις εύρους μέχρι και 10mm.
> Τριανταφύλλου Θ., (1998) "Προηγμένες Τεχνολογίες Υλικών και Κατασκευών", Εκδόσεις Παν.Πατρών, Πάτρα. και 
> "Συστάσεις για Προσεισμικές και Μετασεισμικές Επεμβάσεις σε Κτίρια", ΟΑΣΠ.


Εγώ προσωπικά σε κτήρια από Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία (και από διάφορες περιπτώσεις που μας είχαν παρουσιάσει και στο Μεταπτυχιακό), τέτοια πάχη δεν έχω συναντήσει. Εσύ ;
Εκτός και αν μιλάμε για επισκευές - ενισχύσεις μονώροφων κτισμάτων.

Επίσης, σε αυτό που συμπληρώνεις :

"Κατακόρυφες (καμπτικές) ρωγμές". Αν δηλαδή είναι οριζόντιες (λόγω εντός επιπέδου κάμψης) σε κεφαλή και πόδα πεσσού, δεν προχωράμε σε βαθύ αρμολόγημα ; Εμ γι' αυτό σωστά είπε ο mkalliou, ότι το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο έχει σοβαρότατα προβλήματα σε ό,τι αφορά τις επιλογές επισκευών - ενισχύσεων κλπ. Και που 'σαι ακόμα...



Κανόνας #5. Προσέχουμε τις διαδοχικές δημοσιεύσεις! mred-akias

----------


## DirectionLess

Ρε συ, δεν στα λέω για να "απολογηθείς", προς Θεού ! Ούτε και να κάνω επίδειξη γνώσεων.. Απλά, αν θέλετε την προσωπική μου γνώμη (για να κλείσω την παρέμβαση που έκανα), κρατήστε την προτελευταία φράση του post #36 και τα όσα έγραψε ο mkalliou. Υπάρχει δυστυχώς μεγάλο κενό. Μόνο για νέες κατασκευές από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία μπορούμε να συζητάμε με σιγουριά.

----------

